# Mahindra 2538HST won't start



## Billy53 (Sep 20, 2021)

Mahindra 2538hst tractor.i bought it new May02,2017 .
Won’t start. The battery was put on tractor Oct.8,2016
Parked the tractor when I went to start it there was nothing .It wouldn’t turn over or even click. I checked the battery was reading 13.6 volts . there was a little corrison on the positive post cleaned it It was low on battery acid so I filled and cells up with battery acid.. I put new connector on the cables. Checked out cables they looked good no corrosion. Then tried to jump start tractor it turned over once then it would just click. I checked what it did with a voltage meter .When I tried to crank it the reading would go down 11.3 volts nothing else happened. What else could I do or check? Thank you Billy


----------



## Dav338 (Apr 16, 2021)

Check seat switch


----------

